# Anyone growing shrooms, have a look at this thread.



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been experimenting with different strains of mushrooms spores. I have found that every different strain I tried, (8 in all) that the use of Rye Flour instead of Brown rice flour is much much much better. The jars colonized almost twice as fast and much better then with the BRF. I got my Rye jars to fully colonize in under 14 days, the brown rice flour was almost 25 days. Same temp same incubator. I will let you all know how the harvesting goes with the Rye, if you care.


----------



## erock7789 (Apr 16, 2008)

Keep us posted


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 16, 2008)

you got it


----------



## overfiend (Apr 16, 2008)

Rye works good try throwing a piece of "cake" from a colonized jar into a jar with sterilized rye grain it will grow on whole rye grain too


----------



## multisonic (Apr 16, 2008)

where can i get rye flour then?


----------



## cali-high (Apr 16, 2008)

same place you get brown rice flour from


----------



## overfiend (Apr 16, 2008)

get rye or brown rice and put it in a coffee grinder "flour"


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 17, 2008)

I got the rye from the super market. I will thy the whole grain rye method soon. It hear you get better yeild with whole grains, is that true?


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 17, 2008)

ya keep me posted on this. brown rice does seem to take a long time. what strains you got goin


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 17, 2008)

Nuggetsinmypocket said:


> ya keep me posted on this. brown rice does seem to take a long time. what strains you got goin


Right now I have 8 jars of the following species going. It was just an experiament of mine to see which was the best producing of the 8. Four of each are in Brown rice flour and 4 in Rye flower. strains are as followed: B+, Gulf Coast, Amazon, A Stain, Pink buffalo, south american, Z stain and lipa yai. So far the gulf coast seems to be fastest growing stain I have. None of the Brown rice flour jars have produced anything yet. All stains exept for Pink buffalo have either started to pin or produce mushrooms on the rye flour. Only 3 jars in total became contaminated with pennicilian mold, 2 were brown rice flour, one of them was rye. And all of them were of the Lipa Yai stain. I'll keep posting, maybe some pics


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 19, 2008)

can i see some pics?


----------



## DMTER (Apr 20, 2008)

gots to love growin the shrooms Im wantin to start some azurescens here pretty soon got some B+ goin right now you should try doin a liquid culture that makes things speed up and its simple!


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 20, 2008)

Where can get the instructions for a liquid culture?


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 20, 2008)

Shroomery - Liquid Culture Basics


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks man. I checked that out. Sounds easy..


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 21, 2008)

yea i have never made LCs but after reading that im going to give it a try with some honey....


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya, It seems really easy. Some strains take like 6 weeks before your mushrooms start pinning. I think that would make those strains ready in under a month. Don't do the Golden Teacher strain. They tell you that there great and easy, there not. I did them once before and had very small yeild. Only got 6 grams out of 8 jars and they only flushed once.


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 21, 2008)

yea same with B+... lame


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

I think if you just pick one of the ones you've never heard about, you may be surprised


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 21, 2008)

yea i had some great success with cambodian, south american and alacabenzi...


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 22, 2008)

Really, I was going to give Alacabenzi a try, just because I thought the name was different. I didn't like B+ either. I seemed almost like a tease. I would see alot of pins starting and think, wow this is going to be a good batch, and then most would end with an Abort. The one that grew, didn't amount to much either. I got some Whole rye, and i'm going to do like a bulk substate thing. I have a large glass container (holds about 8 gallons) Im going to pressure cook the rye inside it till its halfway cooked or so. Then once it starts getting all coated by the mycelium i'm going to shake it and break it up. Then continue the proccess for like a 2 months or so. Then dump it out into a big plastic tupperware with a CFL and humidifier and watch them grow. I havent decided on what strain I'm going to do yet, Maybe Gulf Coast or A strain.


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 22, 2008)

Bins, Totes & Containers > Bin - GlobalIndustrial.com

i want to get that and the optional waterproof cover (use it as a humidity tent)
6 bins... you could use a bulk substrate or just cakes.
put it in a litter box to catch the condensation run off. 

tubs are 25.5"x16"x8.5" and can hold 100lbs
the whole thing is less than 6' tall and about 2' wide
use rope lighting and an ultrasonic fogger for humidity


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 22, 2008)

*i live on the gulf coast.the only shrooms ive ever done were the ones from cowshit.have alot of amanita muscaria growing around me but ive never been taught the proper way to prepare them if anyone has any advice plz pm me thanx *


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 22, 2008)

*BE CAREFULL AMANITA MUSCARIA ARE VERY POISONOUS IF NOT USED PROPERLY...*
*with amanita muscaria, I would Imagion they would be havested and then treated just like the Other magic mushrooms. Take one and twist off the cap, put it on a sheet of aluminum foil, place it in a closet with the lights out for 5 days. When you check on it, if it has left an imprint on the foil that looks like a mushroom cap. Just follow direction on shroomery.org on making a spore syringe or you can just chop up the entire cap of the amanita muscaria and add it to a mixure of wet Vermiculite And Rye flour in a canning jar. Look at the PF-tek method on Shroomery.com for the proper mixtures. *


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 22, 2008)

A fatal dose has been calculated at approximately 15 fly agaric cap of amanita muscaria. Don't ever over due it. If you have them growing around there, why bother growing them?


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 22, 2008)

also potentcy of amanita varies greatly from mushroom to mushroom as well as more violent side effects (nausia)

never heard of anyone growing them? they are not even illegal... you can buy them by the pound off of ebay and other sites


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 22, 2008)

I didn't know that.. Hey you know that thread thats going on now about that kid who got busted when his friends ratted him out... Bull shit. I'll prove it to. I'm just sick of reading all his bullshit.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 22, 2008)

*i wasnt saying i wanted to grow them...i heard you have to peel the skin back off the shroom and harvest the brown matl.and bake it at 100f i was asking how to ingest it.anyone who knows of a for sure way plz respond

*


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 22, 2008)

what thread GG?

edit: nm.. i know the one... nice research haha


----------



## overfiend (Apr 22, 2008)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> I got the rye from the super market. I will thy the whole grain rye method soon. It hear you get better yeild with whole grains, is that true?


yes it supports bigger growth. the brown rice or pftek method always seemed to grow smaller mushrooms but the grain is good because you can spread it out in larger compost piles easier because it stays seperated.

watch out when using whole grain i had to sterilize twice as long to get the grain clean. its not as fluffy as a "flour" mix also try experimenting put a piece of your rye"flour" cake inthe whole grain jar and watch it take off

i havent grown shroms in about 6 years what are safe places to buy spores in the US id love to grow out a few this summer.


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 22, 2008)

Surely Do...i Have Wanted To Try Shrooms For...2 Years Now Im 19...cant Find Em For Shit In Cali(81...im Bout To Prob Tryn Grow Some Jus Waitin For My Sponge To Soak Up Enuff Knowledge To Do So,good Luck Keep Us Posted Im Not Going Newhere Till Ii See Some Reaping Of Sowed..lol


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 22, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> what thread GG?
> 
> edit: nm.. i know the one... nice research haha


Look under Gereral MArijuana Growing: Its called Blowout Arrest or somthing like that. read tha last couple of pages..


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone grow the PES Hawaiian strain before? that looks really good.. someone let me know how the yield was or how the trip is .


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 24, 2008)

ive grown b + , z strain, john allens, and alkabenzis all with great results. I used brown rice flour for all of mine and usually got 2 ounces from 5 jars with 3 flushes. Dunking in a mix of milk and water always seemed to help with small pins getting started


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 25, 2008)

Nuggetsinmypocket said:


> ive grown b + , z strain, john allens, and alkabenzis all with great results. I used brown rice flour for all of mine and usually got 2 ounces from 5 jars with 3 flushes. Dunking in a mix of milk and water always seemed to help with small pins getting started


Those are increadible results, Congrads.That milk must be a wonderful secret ingredient. Personaly I have have yet to see a single jar produce more then 7 grams, certainly not 11, even after 3 flushes. It's common to get only 3-5 grams per jar. With both Brown rice and Rye, The yeild is very close. But In almost every case The mushrooms start growing twice as fast with the Rye flour though. Are you using 1/2 pint jars? 
Which strain is your favorite?


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 25, 2008)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Those are increadible results, Congrads.That milk must be a wonderful secret ingredient. Personaly I have have yet to see a single jar produce more then 7 grams, certainly not 11, even after 3 flushes. It's common to get only 3-5 grams per jar. With both Brown rice and Rye, The yeild is very close. But In almost every case The mushrooms start growing twice as fast with the Rye flour though. Are you using 1/2 pint jars?
> Which strain is your favorite?


 
Ya ill have to try the rye flower and see if it reduces my yield cuz id love to have my jars ready quicker. ya half pint jars with 2 ml in each. Actually my fav were b + even tho someone earlier in this theard said they sucked mine musta just kicked ass. Most visual ive ever had, changing walls color, melting down anything i wanted.... z strain was pretty good 2.. complete mind fuck


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 25, 2008)

Nuggetsinmypocket said:


> Ya ill have to try the rye flower and see if it reduces my yield cuz id love to have my jars ready quicker. ya half pint jars with 2 ml in each. Actually my fav were b + even tho someone earlier in this theard said they sucked mine musta just kicked ass. Most visual ive ever had, changing walls color, melting down anything i wanted.... z strain was pretty good 2.. complete mind fuck


Ya, I think with B+ or any strain for that matter, You can have different results. Who really knows what we are getting anyway. They all look the same in the syringe. I have some B+ right now, I might give em a try. Funny thing is, I haven't tripped in years.. Maybe next weekend..


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 26, 2008)

ya for sure. well good luck and happy tripping


----------



## fatbuds420 (Apr 26, 2008)

hey everybody so how many shrooms do u eat if it is u first time trying shrooms to start feeling the trip??


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

Nuggetsinmypocket said:


> ya for sure. well good luck and happy tripping


Thanks man...

To the person who asked how many shrooms to eat.
Everyone will tell you something different but, If I were you I wouldn't eat more then 1/8th your first time. Infact, The last few times I tripped, that was all I took. They are all different sizes so wiegh em out before you take em. If you have tripped on acid before, you could eat a little more. 
From what I have read, it's nearly impossible to OD on them. You would have to eat like 5 pounds or somthing like that. But, you could have a terrible trip if you take to much your first time. Just think happy thoughts and know that no matter what, everything is going to fine and your not going to die or anything like that. It's common for people to throw up an hour of so after eating them, so don't be worried if you do. Either way, an 1/8th is a good amound for a first timer.
Good luck, happy trips


----------



## Joker52 (Apr 27, 2008)

yo, if i order a kit for shrooms, can i multiple harvest? or is it a one time thing?


----------



## hungryman1986 (Apr 27, 2008)

i just ate some B+ like a month ago.....it was mellow. and when it hit it was the worst case of "i am 100,000 pounds right now and can't talk or move" haha overall not too bad. i was told golden teachers were awesome.


----------



## hypernovax (Apr 27, 2008)

Amanita Muscaria : Bouncing Bear Botanicals

can anyone pm me and tell me if this is legit $26 for an oz of amanita muscaria cant be right


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 27, 2008)

hypernovax said:


> Amanita Muscaria : Bouncing Bear Botanicals
> 
> can anyone pm me and tell me if this is legit $26 for an oz of amanita muscaria cant be right


 
found on wiki i think it means its not illegial to have so ya its prolly legit


Unlike the hallucinogenic mushrooms of the _Psilocybe_, _Amanita muscaria_ has been rarely consumed recreationally.[71] It is classified as an unscheduled drug in the United States. Any sales of _A. muscaria_ for human ingestion are regulated by the Food and Drug Administration


----------



## hypernovax (Apr 28, 2008)

so you dont trip on Amanita muscaria? anyone have experience with it?


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 28, 2008)

Idk Dude Thats Just How I Took It


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 28, 2008)

hypernovax said:


> so you dont trip on Amanita muscaria? anyone have experience with it?


You do trip on them. DON'T EAT MORE THEN 3 CAPS... It is common for people to OD on them. People have died from eating only 7 of them. I would advise against doing them...


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone give me a link to someplace that explains how to begin my shroom adventure..


----------



## multisonic (Apr 28, 2008)

Mycotopia Web Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 29, 2008)

I had a question I can't find an explination on how you go about flushing a cake, and growing more shrooms from it..


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 29, 2008)

just fill up a bucket with water and i always add a lil milk and submerge the cakes under the water by placing something heavy on it


----------



## Option (Apr 30, 2008)

You can also roll your cakes in some vermiculite to hold moisture in towards the mycellium better.


I never heard of using milk before, something I may have to look into, thanks!


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

How long do you submerge for.. Thx for the help guys now I need to figure out what strain I want to grow.. Also whats the average cycle from inoculation to first harvest ??


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 30, 2008)

do u use tap water? 

iv always used mineral water with as little h202... im going to try the milk thing with the cakes i have now.

i do this before i even flush them the first time.. dunk for 24hrs roll in fresh unsterilized vermiculite and then put in the chamber... mist several times a day till i see pins... 

im very intersted in hearing how other growers flush and what other people use
great post


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 30, 2008)

Damion5050 said:


> How long do you submerge for.. Thx for the help guys now I need to figure out what strain I want to grow.. Also whats the average cycle from inoculation to first harvest ??


iv done anywhere between 12-36 hours
my first grow ever i got first flush 30-ish days from innoculation, and another harvest about 7-10 days later


----------



## Option (Apr 30, 2008)

Those figures are about right, after dunking you should get pins within a few days.

I typically wouldn't dunk, only because I don't like cakes AT ALL!

With casings, you can dunk, it's not necessary, but you can... it really only takes a misting with casings.


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thx for the advice guys, I am doing cakes first to start off, because it seems to be the simplest ways to do it as well as it's kind of idiot proof.. I have watched a couple videos about it and it seems like something I can accomplish.. So now it's time to make my incubator and fruiting chamber..


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 30, 2008)

u seem to be on the right track! 
number one rule... dont rush!!!!


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah I'm patient I got my Mary Jane growing and that takes even longer


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never dunked my cakes anymore. I make about 4 spore prints from each harvest and just start over. You start getting less shrooms each time you dunk (at least I do). After my first few mushies come grow out, I spore print them, and then continue to reonoculate the jars. By the time my first cakes are done, my others are just about ready to start the fruiting anyway. Plus, I dont need to buy more jars.. 

Damion: Get your stuff from Spores101.com Go with the B+ or A strain. Gulf coast is awsome, but it takes some more time then A strain. Also, Pink Buffalo, if grown right is turning out to be quite a good little mushroom..


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> I have been experimenting with different strains of mushrooms spores. I have found that every different strain I tried, (8 in all) that the use of Rye Flour instead of Brown rice flour is much much much better. The jars colonized almost twice as fast and much better then with the BRF. I got my Rye jars to fully colonize in under 14 days, the brown rice flour was almost 25 days. Same temp same incubator. I will let you all know how the harvesting goes with the Rye, if you care.


Would you recomend rye flour for a noob and his first grow?? Also can u get it at a regular grocery store??


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Damion5050 said:


> Would you recomend rye flour for a noob and his first grow?? Also can u get it at a regular grocery store??


I would recommend it. It's no harder to use then the Brown rice flour. And personally I have found it works a bit faster. I buy a 5 pound bag at the local Grocery store. It cost about 5 dollars. some people say to use Organic flour, I haven't used it before. I just buy the cheap stuff. I have bought it at both stop and shop and shaws, but I'm sure your local super market will have it... It's really hard to screw up growing mushrooms, for your first grow I would use the PF-/TEK method for simple minds on Shroomery.com 

One thing I would advice doing is: put your Vermiculite in a covered pot or disposable pan with aluminum foil over it and cook it for 30minutes at 275 degrees. This will kill any contanimates that might be living in the Vermiculite. It gets hotter then boiling water in the oven, so it works better.

9 out of 10 times, comtaminates come from your vermiculite and not your inoculation procedures. I have never had one single cake get contaminated if it was cooked in the oven prior to use..


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet thx for the advice what about Foil lids you think they are safe enough cause I was gona use 8 oz drinking glasses..


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh ya, but make sure your glasses are larger at the top then they are at the bottom. If not your never going to get the cakes out.. Do two layers of foil. Or use the Heavy duty aluminum. Don't go cheap with it..


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

ARe you pressure cooking or using a big pot and steaming the jars?


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

after you fill the jars with your vermiculite and flour mixture. And If you are going to use a regular pot, be carefull not to break your glasses in it. I have broken alot. do this: Take a Glass dinner plate and cover it with several layers of foil. Place it in the bottom of the pot and place your cups on it (this will act as a barrier for the heat, so it won't break the plate) Now put in enough water to cover the plate and about 1.5 - 2 inches of the cups. boil for an hour and a half. Don't let the water evaporate out, check it every 15 minutes. Make sure you cover the pot with a lid.


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought a 23 quart pressure cooker/canner off ebay for 98 bucks.. So I plan on using that..


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

you should have no problem then. Look into doing a different method that yeilds much more mushrooms, check Shroomery.com.


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

kk I looked around for awhile on there the other day but I am not sure what other method would be good for a noobie... That's why I chose cake method seemed to be really really easy.. Also I ordered like 4 cu ft of vermaclite off ebay cause stores around here only sell it with like fertz added in..


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 30, 2008)

ya the cake method is prob the simplest. its pretty hard to mess up. you tube has a great video called LETS GROW MUSHROOMS and some old guy does an awesome job explaining each step.


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

What's the estimate on the yield of like 6 1/2 pint cakes??


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Depending on what strain you do, it could be anywhere from 3 grams a cake to 10 grams a cake. If your doing B+, your probibly looking at around an ounce or so total. You can always make spore syringes and get more jars. If you bought a big enough bag of flour and Vermiculite, then the only other thing you need is more jars. Making a spore Syringe is really easy stuff. All you need is a syringe, a jar with a lid, distilled water and aluminum foil.. I'll get into more detail if you need it..


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 30, 2008)

ive been gettin about 2 ounces from 5. but depends alot on strains some grow much fatter stems and huge caps. i got 4 flushes with john allen strain


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 30, 2008)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Depending on what strain you do, it could be anywhere from 3 grams a cake to 10 grams a cake. If your doing B+, your probibly looking at around an ounce or so total. You can always make spore syringes and get more jars. If you bought a big enough bag of flour and Vermiculite, then the only other thing you need is more jars. Making a spore Syringe is really easy stuff. All you need is a syringe, a jar with a lid, distilled water and aluminum foil.. I'll get into more detail if you need it..


 Please do.. The more info the better.. I ordered a 4 cu ft bag of vermiculite, and as far as the flour I can just run 2 minutes to the grocery store.. So if you want to share the knowledge consider me a sponge..


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Apr 30, 2008)

ya if you wouldnt mind to explain how you make your syringe


----------



## Option (Apr 30, 2008)

Like I said in another thread, I'd quickly skip over the cakes.

Using rye you have a much easier time reinoculating.

For instance, you inoculate 10 quart jars with your one syringe. Once all 10 are fully colonized, you can use 6 to make casings and than use the other 4 jars to inoculate up to 40 jars.

If you want to even do it slow, which is what I'd suggest, especially since pressure cooking 40 jars would take a LONG time (around 2 hours PCing and 6 hours cooling), you can just reinoculate with one jar and have a constant cycle of 9 jars worth every 2-3 weeks flushing. Plus, casing out a quart jar into a pan with casing layers, you'd yield MUCH higher. With cakes, it's kind of hit or miss. Sometimes you'll get great yields, but others, not so much. 

Now with casings, the smallest yield you'll get on an okay casing, is as much as some of the higher yields on cakes. Granted, there are some people that grow beautiful cakes, it would be easier to case honestly.

If you're just doing for personal use, you can just grow cakes, but even than, you wouldn't be able to really trip often, or with a lot of friends even.

Seriously, look into Rye grain substrate into casing layers, it is on shroomery too, so it should be easy to find.


----------



## Damion5050 (May 1, 2008)

Is this what I am looking for ??

Shroomery - From syringe to print using rye


----------



## Damion5050 (May 1, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where I can pick up some of the grow bags. I went ot mushbox but all he has is prefilled ones for like 20 bucks.. All I want is empty bags so I can do the wildbird seed tek I seen on shroomery


----------



## Damion5050 (May 1, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where I can pick up some of the grow bags. I went ot mushbox but all he has is prefilled ones for like 20 bucks.. All I want is empty bags so I can do the wildbird seed tek I seen on shroomery


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 1, 2008)

Option said:


> Like I said in another thread, I'd quickly skip over the cakes.
> 
> Using rye you have a much easier time reinoculating.
> 
> ...


I agree, that method does produce much much more. And I thinks its easier then the Cake method. You do need alot of cakes to trip with a group of friends. I have 216 cakes now (8 different strains). I could get the same yeild for a tenth the work and effort if I case with whole grains. This started as an experiment with me, to figure out what strains were the best produces and what substrate would work best. Now, its become a full time job. I constintly picking, boiling, pressure cooking, mixing, washing, ect ect, ect. For a first timer, I would recommend the PF-Tek method, but if you bought a pressure cooker, go for the casing method. 

To make a Spore syringe: Make sure you wrap all the tools your going to use for this process in aluminum foil and pressure cook for at least 15 minutes on 15 psi. This includes the jar, syringe and water (distilled water doesn't need to be pressure cooked) Let the water cool before putting in the spores.

I take a mushroom cap just after it opens up. and put it on a piece of aluminum foil, spore side down. place it in a dark closet. I put an upsidedown cup on top of it. I leave it for 3 of 4 days. After the 3rd or fourth day I take it out of the closet. You will see an imprint of the mushroom on the foil. This is called a sporeprint. Take a clean jar with a lid and fill it 3/4 of the way with distilled water, now scrape the mushroom spores off of the foil and into the jar, using a butter knife or anything else that works and is sterile. Put on the lid and shake vigorously for a minute or two. Poke a small whole in the top of the jar with a nail (sterile nail). Use syringe and suck up the water in the jar which now contains the mushroom spores. When your not sucking up liquid, try to keep the hole in the jar covered with foil. Some people use silicone sealent to act as a barrier to contaminates. you now have your spore syringe ready. 

There are other ways to do this, this is how I do it.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 1, 2008)

I just read that entire casing method and I'm going out to get some quart jars right now. I just don't see how the jars can be colonized so much faster then with the PF-TEK method. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Damion5050 (May 1, 2008)

I am trying to find some grow bags so I can try them out but all I can find are pre sterilized and full ones for 20 bucks a pop I want empty ones..


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (May 1, 2008)

when your making you syringe is it from just like one mushroom cap or do you need a few to get enough spores in your syringe. i mean do you scrape more than one print into jar. if not are your syringes still going to have as good yields?


----------



## multisonic (May 1, 2008)

1 print could probably innoculate a million jars actually. so 1 print per syringe does just fine.


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (May 1, 2008)

Alright Hey Guys, Im Going To Be Growing Alacabeniz's And Hawaiian,

But I Need A Site That Has Directions From Start To Finish Using Rye.

Does Anyone Want To Send Me A Link For This??

Thanks 
Mrgreenthumb :d


----------



## Damion5050 (May 2, 2008)

Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified G oto there forum section they have a bunch of how to's


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (May 2, 2008)

thanks mannn


----------



## Option (May 3, 2008)

You don't need bags to sterilize the substrate, just put them in larger jars and that should suffice.

The substrate doesn't really colonize faster, it does take about the same time it takes a 1/2 pint cake. If you mean faster per size, either it is faster, or it just seems faster, I don't really know... never kept track.

The only type of contam I'd really watch out for in the fruiting process, would be green mold. If you EVER see green mold on a cake or casing either throw it away, or try to salvage it by making sure it doesn't take over any more area.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (May 3, 2008)

Im in the process of getting a 16 presto PC, and also slowly
but surely getting all the other requirements.

Though im having a tough time to choose
between Mazatapec or Golden Teachers.

Im wondering once i order a syringe, could i take
print off the mushrooms i grow and how long would they last me?

Also if your using bigger jars does
that mean you'll need to inject more cc's?

Thx.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 3, 2008)

Miracle Smoke said:


> Im in the process of getting a 16 presto PC, and also slowly
> but surely getting all the other requirements.
> 
> Though im having a tough time to choose
> ...


I don't care for the golden teachers, The gulf coast is always a good choice though.

Once you get one mushroom grown, you can make a spore print of it. One spore print can inoculate like 100 half pint jars, or 30-50 quart size jars. A spore syringe you buy from spores101.com is good for about 8 half pint jars (the more you put in the faster it colonizes) If you use bigger jars like quart size, you might want to use almost an entire syringe full.

I would do a couple of cakes and then make spore syringes yourself, instead of buying a bunch of $15 syringes from an online company. YOu can buy spore prints from them aswell. that would be better for both casing and bulk substrate growing.


----------



## wackymack (May 5, 2008)

hi i never done shrooms cus it cost alot in newengland and i dont trust ppl.i just ordered a syringe of *PES* Hawaiian for 10 dollars from SHROOM SPORES mushroom spores - Syringes $10.00 hope it will work.i was reading on how to make the mix for the innoculation,wit rye flower,vermitilate(sp?).is there any easy way to grow shrooms like put the mix in a 1 gal aquarium at the bottom with a heating pad under aquarium and inject spores in certain spots with sterilize soil on top?and a lid on top to create a slight humid eviroment, would that work?im new to shroomery.it will be the first time i try shrooms as well.

please help and give me advice,i do plan on collecting the spores from the final grow so i can save money.

i also got great info off this thread.


----------



## Damion5050 (May 5, 2008)

What you want to do is inuculate the jar's first because the mix has got to stay sterile that is the reason for the jars it keep every thing shut off from the outside world, so that bacteria doesn't take over... So make a couple jars then make a casing.. You will get mor yield with casing method or you can also try the WBS Bag's..


----------



## wackymack (May 5, 2008)

thanks,but do i really need a pressure cooker cus dont got one,cant i just put the jars ina inch of boiling water forr like 30min?ill innaculate in a couple good size jars then move to the aquarium.would i beable to slice the mix into wafers?so i could evenly distribute the cakes allover the aquarium.

and how long does shroom spores last in a syringe,hopefully theres some shelf life to them so i can get set up


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (May 5, 2008)

your syringe will last awhile and be fine.. just make sure to shake it daily so they dont get all clumped together.


----------



## Damion5050 (May 5, 2008)

If you have a big pan make your substrate jars, then put them in the pan like a big crock pot and add water get the water to boiling then turn heat down so they stay boiling and boil for 90 minutes.. I would do 90 just to be safe... You have to add water to the pot cause it will slowly boil off...

When growing mushrooms the most important part is overlooked that being that you need a sterile enviroment.. So don't boil the water for 30 mins thats not enough also invest 80 bucks on ebay for a pressure cooker..


----------



## Bonnaroo (May 5, 2008)

What kind of mushrooms are the ones I get out of the cow shit in my back yard? They work, I just don't know what they're called.


----------



## Damion5050 (May 5, 2008)

LOL all depends you would have to show a picture of them so some one could identify them..


----------



## wackymack (May 5, 2008)

thanks guy,makes me excited to grow the shrooms.cant wait to cultivate and sell some.im already saving some jars,im goin to clean them out wit soap,and rubbing alcohol and then boil the jars and then fill the mix and boil it,then let it cool and inject 2cc per jar and sit them in a dark eviroment that is slightly warm.

the question is...can i mix the vermiculte wit diff grains like white rice and brown rice powder,rye powder,and other grains to make a good different mix?i was thinking that if u make a really good mix it will give a good advantage.


i also read that the stain i got was 3x more potent than regular strains so yay.guess when there ready to harvest,ill be really conservative.

thanks for all the help guys...really appreciate it.
looking foward to try shrooms for the first time.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 6, 2008)

My experiment with 8 different strains is over. I will listing all the results Shortly.....
PLEASE TUNE IN...........

I noticed the otherday, that a few of my cakes are developing a white fuzzy mold (not mycelium) probibly cobbweb mold. It was only a matter of time, since they have been fruiting for quite some time. 
Because a fruiting chamber isn't sterile or air tight, Is there a way to avoid this? 

I crumpled up my contaminated cakes and spread them into an outdoor garden with wood chips and Manure. Who knows whats going to happen.

I'm sure that all the cakes will become contaminated now, I'm just salvaging any thing I can. The mushrooms that got the mold on them, stopped growing entirely. But, all the other cakes are producing quite well now. Once I see the mold, I pull the cake out of the chamber. Once it starts, it can't be stopped. I had about 64 cakes going, 6 got mold yesterday, 9 more today. All in all, I would say I have had a pretty suggsessful harvest. Since it was an experiment for me. I have been keeping track o how the different strains grew and which were most productive. 

I am ending my testing and will be listing my results shortly... Tune in for more.........


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 6, 2008)

THE RESULTS ARE IN::::: I will rate them with a Score of 1 throught 10 and give the yields of each with BRF and Rye Flour. This experiment started with 8 jars of each strain (4 Brown Rice Flour and 4 Rye Flour)

B+, rated 6/10 - BRF Total Yield: 14g RYE Total Yeild 19g

Gulf Coast, Rated 10/10 BRF Total Yield 29g Rye total yield 38g

Amazon, Rated 9/10 BRF Total Yield 26g Rye total yield 37g

A Stain, Rated 4/10 BRF Total Yield 12g Rye total yield 22g

Pink buffalo, Rated 5/10 BRF Total Yield 21g Rye total yield 24g

south american, Rated 5/10 BRF Total Yield 22g Rye total yield 31g

Z stain, Rated 8/10 BRF Total Yield 27g Rye total yield 38g

lipa yai, Rated 1/10 BRF Total Yield 6g Rye total yield 10g (lost 3 jars to mold early)

A few words: Lipa Yai, stay away from this one. It's a pain to grow and became contaminated easily. It's yield was low, and the shrooms would feel really slimey when touched.

Gulf Coase, I loved it. It grew big meaty fruits, quite fast and every flush was just as big as the one before. I think It wasn't getting mold, I would make it to 6 flushes no problem. The fruiting chamber was filled with mushrooms and not many aborts.

Z strain and Amazon, I also liked them very much. I would recommend them to anyone. 

Don't use Brown rice flour. It takes longer, gives you less growth and cost the same price as RYE. Plus, It sticks to the Vermiculite better.

I have noticed that the cakes I crumbled up, were fully conlonized, both inside and out. I think if you made waffers out of them they would have a better chance of producing bigger yields.

I am going to do sever tests on the casing method now. Any Specific strains you would like me to try???


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (May 6, 2008)

great experiment!! thanks alot. what do u mean by waffers. ive cut my cakes in half before and it seemed to help a little. looks like im gonna order some gulf coast and try out some rye. thanks for the info


----------



## fatbuds420 (May 6, 2008)

hey when do u harvest the shrooms


----------



## Option (May 7, 2008)

Don't cut the cakes in half, it doesn't do shit.

The way to get the most out of cakes, is to grow them, and then dunk them.

Why is everyone doing cakes though? It's SO much easier casing.

And to the kid whom mentioned growing and selling these, in small quantities, it really isn't worth it.

You'll grow enough to eat some and cover a little bit of your costs, especially with crappy cakes.

If you're seriously looking at doing this to sell, look into bulk methods, but I wouldn't even recommend that... these aren't something easily grown for profits, mainly because yields are really low for the most part. Not to mention it's a 1-2month process. 

Also, the one thing that will fuck you hard core if you're really trying to grow a lot, is that you can only pressure cook so many jars in a day (8qt PC will probably do 3-4 quart jars). You can maybe use that pressure cooker twice in a day, if you time it correctly. Because you have to let the thing cool down for 6 hours and it takes about 1-2 hours of pressure cooking, you've got a minimum of 14hrs of waiting for 6-8 jars. 

Than you've gotta think of your losses due to contams (everyone gets them some time), costs to assemble, etc.

Just not really a good cash crop in my opinion.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (May 7, 2008)

Option said:


> Don't cut the cakes in half, it doesn't do shit.
> 
> The way to get the most out of cakes, is to grow them, and then dunk them.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't consider it a cash crop, but if you were to do
10 pint jars which could potentially yield 10 grams (dry)
per jar 1st flush, you have 100 grams do a second flush that same
week to add 12 grams to the 100 and you have a QP.

Sell 8ths for 25 and your making around $700 for 112 grams of
shrooms.

Now i could see if you talking about thousands of dollars.


----------



## Option (May 7, 2008)

10g dry per 1/2pint cake?

Those are some significantly high figures to be pulling on cakes... I'd believe 7g dry per cake, and that's still a high yield for a 1/2 pint cake.


7g dry from 10 cakes, 70g, so you've got about 2.5oz's. Now you're going to want to trip, and probably trip with a friend...


I don't know, I just see greed in the OP or whomever it was that said they can't wait to sell them. You can definitely make more just working a job, unless you have a ton of space, equipment, and time to make bulk mushrooms.

But cakes, don't really expect to see that much money... you'll be hard pressed to get more than a gram or two per cake, especially your first time.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (May 7, 2008)

Option said:


> 10g dry per 1/2pint cake?
> 
> Those are some significantly high figures to be pulling on cakes... I'd believe 7g dry per cake, and that's still a high yield for a 1/2 pint cake.
> 
> ...


No no no not half pints.

Whole pints.

10 grams (dry) is a good yield from a whole pint jar.

10 grams (dry) off HALF pints seem impossible though.

7 grams (dry) is doable though off half pints.

Yea greed is another factor, if someone charges 40 an eighth
then thats about $1400 a QP of shrooms, thats just cruel.


----------



## Damion5050 (May 7, 2008)

Take your 1 pint cakes then cumble them up and use them to inoculate some casings.. Casings grow alot more shrooms...


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (May 7, 2008)

im going to try hawaiian , and alacabenzi .
heard they were both good.
gunna do the rye seed. ( for substrate) then crumble it up and use for a casing.
heard it yeild s alot more that way


----------



## Option (May 8, 2008)

Miracle Smoke said:


> No no no not half pints.
> 
> Whole pints.
> 
> ...


DEFINITELY CRUEL!

1 pint cakes, never done 1 pint cakes or even seen anyone do them, so I wouldn't doubt 10g dry. 

Rye seed needs to be shaken up every two days or so, you won't need to crumble it up than, you can just shake it out of the jar into your casing layers.


----------



## Doc34 (May 8, 2008)

Hello,

Soak your grains for 24 hours
Simmer your grains for 20-30 minutes or until 5% of the kernels have exploded(WBS only)
Drain your grains for 30 minutes
Load grains into your jars(jars prepared with Tyvek filter and polyfill)
Sterilize your grains in a Pressure Cooker(PC) for 60 minutes at 15psi
Once your PC has stopped venting steam=pressure at zero-open it up and remove the jars giving them a vigorous shake to redistribute the grains in the jars.
Allow for the jars to cool completely(overnight)
Innoculate with your favorite strain
Once colonised, spawn them to a bulk substrate such as manure or straw or both
Let colonise
Case with Coir
Let colonise
Fruit
Harvest!

Please stay away from any and all Amanita mushrooms! That is one of the deadliest families of mushrooms out there-"Destroying Angel". You can't cultivate them because they are in symbiosis with certain trees(meaning that they have to have a host[tree]in order to fruit).

Hope I was helpfull.


I have plenty of spores-maybe we can work something out?

Doc


----------



## Damion5050 (May 8, 2008)

I was wondering what is a good bulk substrate recipe, something I can easily get my hands on in my area..


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (May 8, 2008)

i just must be a stud then cuz i always get 10 to 14gs off all my half pint cakes and ive only been growing for about half a year. i donno maybe just some good luck... i no casing is better but i just started with cakes cuz they were so easy and ended up gettin such great results i almost dont wanna switch. anyone got a super easy way they do the casing method?


----------



## Doc34 (May 8, 2008)

*How to do a Casing:*

*1.)*Clean container with alcohol(71% Isopropyl)
*2.)*Shake grain jars to break up mycelia(makes it easier to get the grains out)
*3.)*Pour grains into container(get grains as level as possible)
*4.)*Cover grains with 1/4"inch of Coco-Coir(prepared by wetting to field capacity then PC'ing for 20 minutes at 15psi)for every 1"inch of substrate you use=example-->Your substrate depth is 4 1/2" inches deep, then add 1 1/16"inches of Coir. #"inches of substrate-add 3/4"inches of Coir. 
*5.)*Get the coir as level as possible[do not compact it]
*6.)*Cover coir with plastic wrap(Saran or Glad Wrap)and cover entire container top with foil(poke a couple of small holes for gas exchange)
*7.)*Place container somewhere so it will stay at or around room temp(70*F-80*F)and keep in the dark
*8.)*After 3 days take a peek and see if you have white mycelia poking up through the casing layer and if you do, at this point you can patch those areas so your casing layer gets colonised all at the same time. Meaning that your mycelia appears to be coming up everywhere across the casing layer at the same time.
*9.)*Once you see over 75% of the mycelia has surfaced(almost surfaced, you want it to just be visible under the surface of the coir), remove the foil and plastic wrap and give it a good misting and fanning. 
*10.)*Place into your fruiting chamber(which can be just a larger container with about 2"inches of perlite[wet] across the bottom)
Fan and mist daily!


Hope that was helpfull


Doc


----------



## Miracle Smoke (May 8, 2008)

Nuggetsinmypocket said:


> i just must be a stud then cuz i always get 10 to 14gs off all my half pint cakes and ive only been growing for about half a year. i donno maybe just some good luck... i no casing is better but i just started with cakes cuz they were so easy and ended up gettin such great results i almost dont wanna switch. anyone got a super easy way they do the casing method?


Shit throw me some tips will ya?

Im gonna be starting here soon, i just got my PC.

What do you use for substrate and etc?


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (May 9, 2008)

thanks doc ill prob give it a try. miracle smoke i just use 2 cups verm 1 cup brown rice flour and one cup water for 5 jars. 2cc in each jar. i dont have a presure cooker so i just always use this method. go to you tube and search lets grow mushrooms and this old guy tells you everything i pretty much follow him step by step. if you have any other question just ask and ill try to help.


----------



## Doc34 (May 9, 2008)

Can I please say that I would really wish that no one would download those videos illegally-my friends RogerRabbit and RoadKill(members of the Shroomery) spent over 100k in supplies & studio time to make those videos and pirating them is wrong. So, please don't steal from them-you can purchase them for $49.95(USD) at Let's Grow Mushrooms! 2 DVD set and they are worth every penny of it-bought my copy when they first made them public. You can view them on youtube-that's ok, but don't download them illegally please?


Quote from RogerRabbit himself posted on another forum:
*"I spent well over $100K in equipment and studio time to produce that video. It's copyrighted as well. It will take the rest of my life to make that money back a $49 per copy for the 4 hour DVD set, so please don't rip off my work. Please don't post links to illegal downloads. The sample clips on youtube are authorized.*

_*Sorry I don't have the time to make it over here much anymore. In fact, I hardly ever log into shroomery either. Working full time on a new book on mushroom cultivation that will have an attached DVD. If the mods will please delete the link to the illegal download, I'd appreciate it. You can legally purchase the dvd at Let's Grow Mushrooms! 2 DVD set or check it out of your local library. If they don't have it, simply ask and they'll get it. The DVD will also be available on netflix this summer.*_
_*RR "*_

Just so you know-I really don't want anyone to think that I am an ass-but I know how hard they worked to make those videos.

Anyway

Hey Nuggets,try adding a couple of ml's/cc's of honey or "Light" Karo Corn syrup to your BRF mix-don't over do it and make it too wet though, just 1-2 cc's is sufficient.
Gives them a little more food.
You can also use those McDonalds straws and cut them into 2-3 inch pieces and insert one piece of straw directly into the center of each cake about 1/2'' deep-then you can add water to each cake by filling up the straw with distilled water(and maybe some honey-sterilized of course)-over a period of 24-72 hours you should see that the straws are about empty, fill them back up. By doing this you are adding water and not touching the cake(like you would if you dunk them), therfore reducing your chances of introducing contaminates onto your cakes. Your cakes will last longer until they are spent and no longer producing.

Just a little tip, you can use it if you want.



I posted these pics in another thread, so I hope i don't go across the boundries with me posting them here too. But, this is why I don't do cakes anymoreVVVVV
















That casing produced 989.52 grams of fresh mushrooms(which weighed 98+grams cracker dry).
One quart of WBS(prepared using my tek"*Doc's Wild Bird Seed Tek*")spawned to 4 quarts of straw and cased with Coco-Coir(wetted to field capacity).

I hope you like the pics


Hey Miraclesmoke,
Since you have a PC now, click this link for "Doc's Wild Bird Seed Tek" ---->Shroomery - Doc's Wild Bird Seed Tek --->the best WBS grain Tek on the market=if you want fruits like in those pics with the least amount of preparation and work. I have been using my little tek for over 15 years now and I wouldn't change a thing!

Enjoy and have fun doing it!

Doc

Here is another casing that produced over 2 1/2 (cracker dry) ounces of mushrooms on its first flush.
















This is how I do casings, which are placed inside of those bins with wet Perlite on the bottom for humidity.






Hope you enjoy the myco-porn!


Doc


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 12, 2008)

I'm very glad I started this thread. I am learning a lot more then I thought I would. I orderd some more spores from 101.com (actually I ordered spore prints instead) and got myself a bigger pressure cooker. I definatly doing the casing method this time. I have order 4 different strains to try. 

Beleive it or not, I have a question?
For the grain, Its not terribly important which one I use is it? I have a few different whole grains to try out. I am under the impression that most will work fine. I know people use birdseed, brown rice, rye or other types.


----------



## Damion5050 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Doc34.... What is your casing recipe I am getting ready to do some casing for the first time but I am not sure what a good recipe is, and sence you have 15 years experience who better to ask..

Can you find Tyvek Envelopes at like Office Max or some place like that??

I was looking at getting some of these but wanted to buy them local not online Sparco Tyvek Envelopes, Plain 10" x 15", 100/bx


----------



## Damion5050 (May 12, 2008)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Beleive it or not, I have a question?
> For the grain, Its not terribly important which one I use is it? I have a few different whole grains to try out. I am under the impression that most will work fine. I know people use birdseed, brown rice, rye or other types.


 It is not that important to use a certain grain alot of people perfer Rye Flour over BRF and Bird Seed because they say the yield is better, but I like using bird seed because it is cheap, and I use it to innoculate other substrates for bulk growing..


----------



## Miracle Smoke (May 12, 2008)

Doc34 said:


> Can I please say that I would really wish that no one would download those videos illegally-my friends RogerRabbit and RoadKill(members of the Shroomery) spent over 100k in supplies & studio time to make those videos and pirating them is wrong. So, please don't steal from them-you can purchase them for $49.95(USD) at Let's Grow Mushrooms! 2 DVD set and they are worth every penny of it-bought my copy when they first made them public. You can view them on youtube-that's ok, but don't download them illegally please?
> 
> 
> Quote from RogerRabbit himself posted on another forum:
> ...


Awesome, but how would you go about mixing the substrate with the straw?

In a bowl and then pouring it into a monotube or?

And casings are layers that cover the top correct?


----------



## Miracle Smoke (May 13, 2008)

"Bump"

Another thing, wouldn't it be superior to use straight millet over
the WBS?


----------



## Doc34 (May 15, 2008)

Yes, straight Millet works better than WBS due to the size of the grains. Millet grains are smaller and therefore you can get more grains into a jar.

It works like this:
Each grain(once colonized) becomes an inoculation point(wherever a colonized grain lands on your substrate-the mycelia (from that colonized grain) starts to grow from that grain and it spreads out to colonize the substrate.

If you fill up a jar with WBS and fill up another jar with Millet-the millet containing jar will have more grains in it than the WBS filled jar, therefore if you have more grains in the jar-you have more inoculation points. This is what makes Millet the best spawn material on the market. But, although Millet makes a great spawn material due to the size of its grains, it doesn't make a great 'substrate'(if you are fruiting directly from the Millet=straight grain casing)by itself(due to the amount of nutrients in it=smaller grains=less nutrients per grain). WBS and Rye work better as a fruiting substrate than Millet=Millet works better as a 'spawn' material than WBS or Rye.

Understand?


Doc


----------



## Miracle Smoke (May 15, 2008)

Okey Dokey, but how would you set up 
a monotub is another question.

By that i mean the layers such the casing, spawn, and substrate.

For example in your last post you said you used 1 qt WBS and spawned it
to 4qts of straw and cased it with coir.

Now would it go 2 qts of straw then top that with
your substrate then top that with another 2 qts of straw,
then once again top that with coir?

How would you go about mixing all these together,
by that i mean just the sub, case, and spawn.

Not certain ingredients.

I hope i haven't lost you.

Also can someone tell me where i can pickup perlite, and BRF.


----------



## BoB772420 (May 16, 2008)

can anyone tell me the easiest way to grow shrooms? im used to getting the kind from cow shit and im tired of it id rather grow them myself so someone here said brown rice works if you grind it up? i have some brown rice right now but what other stuff do i need and how would i make them grow?


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 20, 2008)

BoB772420 said:


> can anyone tell me the easiest way to grow shrooms? im used to getting the kind from cow shit and im tired of it id rather grow them myself so someone here said brown rice works if you grind it up? i have some brown rice right now but what other stuff do i need and how would i make them grow?


Shroomery.org that will answer all your questions. Do some reading up on it, and then come back for more info from us.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (May 20, 2008)

has anyone used it for growing shrooms? I hear you can eliminate some of the risk of mold with it. If so, how should I use it in a casing method?

Where I live is a very hummid climate and I have a terrible problem with Cobbweb mold. It only take about a week to start growing as soon as I put my cakes or casing in a fruiting container. Any Ideas how to avoid this? I clean everything with alcohol and pressure cook all jars and utensills first.


----------



## inferiusexcessum (Oct 6, 2009)

Hydrogen Peroxide (h2o2) is used when you dunk to grow out a second flush, it just keep the water clean and contamanents from invading your precious mycelium..... use about 1 teaspoon per 1 gallon of water.... if your using the cake method and using perlite to set the cakes on top of when they fruit, add some h2o2 just for good measure...... not too much though, it can sterilize the mycelium....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

I wonder if their is koosher rye grain


----------

